# Successful Boeing StarLiner Launch



## Robert Zwilling (May 20, 2022)

The Starliner was launched May 19, its second uncrewed test flight to the space station. 

There is some kind of robot (instrumented mannequin) riding in the StarLiner that is being used to measure environmental data. The first test flight to the space station was in Dec 2019, which failed to dock with the space station and resulted in NASA listing 80 corrective actions that needed to be done. The second test flight was supposed to be August 2021, but was canceled due to problems with the propulsion system.  The failure to launch was caused by valve corrosion from excessive rainfall prior to the launch. The valves are kept dry now. If it hadn't rained on the rocket waiting to be launched would the valve system still not be waterproof?

In case of launch failure there are 4 powerful engines to disengage the StarLiner. The fuel is reusable if it isn't used. After not being designed with an abort system the StarShip changed course and an abort system was announced for The StarShip in July 2021  Abort technology and history

The StarLiner, also called a space taxi, though it sounds more like a truck than a taxi, was launched on an Atlas V rocket, formerly a Lockheed Martin product, now a joint venture between Boeing and Lockheed. The first stage uses a Russian built rocket engine which might suffer from supply chain issues, in which case Musk has already volunteered to replace it with his own rocket which uses 33 Raptor 2 engines to lift his StarShip that uses 9 Raptor 2 engines into orbit.

The original StarLiner specs has 20 large engines, 28 small engines, and 12 thruster engines for re-entry use. The news said that the StarLiner had problems with 2 thrusters when trying to get into a stable orbit, but the thruster system automatically adjusted and successfully got into a stable orbit with no problems. With 12 thrusters, sounds like it has plenty to spare in case of emergency. Elon Musk recently changed his thruster design to include hot gas from the main engines as well as separate gas engine thrusters.

It is carrying 500 to 800 pounds of cargo (depending on which article you read) and is supposed to dock with the space station Friday, May 20, at 7 pm eastern time.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (May 21, 2022)

StarLiner successfully docks with space station. The station crew members will enter the ship on Saturday. The StarLiner spends about 4 days at the station, then returns to Earth. If all goes well, it should become another method of supplying the space station with supplies, equipment, and people. There are 24 Russian built engines remaining to be used for the rocket that puts the StarLiner into space. That is enough to last the military missions until 2025 when Boeing introduces a new launch rocket, the Vulcan Centaur which uses the American company, Blue Origin, BE-4 rocket engines. The Be-4's should have been ready by now but have had several delays. They are undergoing testing and current guesses for when they could be used is the end of 2022, or sometime in 2023. SpaceX apparently has enough rocket engines and ships to keep the station supplied, and there is a SpaceX ship currently docked at the space station.


----------



## Elckerlyc (May 21, 2022)

Robert Zwilling said:


> SpaceX apparently has enough rocket engines and ships to keep the station supplied


Re-usability of the booster is the key.
I don't know how many booster SpaceX has, but some have already been used 10 times to lift their Dragon capsule, of which they have 4(?) I always follow their launches, just to see the boosters land on a small platform in the middle of the ocean, touching it bulls-eye.

It's a good thing when Boeing proves to be able to supply the ISS of needed goods or astronauts in a trustworthy manner. But re-usability or sustainability is yet below the horizon.


----------

